# Th400 temp sending unit location



## 69 237 (Feb 18, 2018)

I tried searching other threads for this, but didn't have much luck. 

I'm looking to install a temp gauge to keep tabs on things in the th400 prior to a stall converter install. The pans Ive found that come pretapped for the sensor are quite pricey.

Ive seen where some people have used the pressure port for trans temp? Is this an acceptable location to use?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You can drill a hole and weld a bung at the back center of the transmission pan and install a sensor there. Some sensors do not require a bung and use rubber gaskets for a seal. 
I used a factory deep sump pan from an 80's Suburban on my SS El Camino. $10 at the pick and pull.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

A simple "inline fitting" would do it. Here are a few examples. The first one is simple. Get a small steel tubing cutter, cut the steel 3/8" line, and making sure the ends are clean and of course not distorted, slip the ends over the steel line, the the compression ring, then tighten. The ring squeezes/clamps the 3/8" line and then tightening it seals it up against the main body.









3/8" Transmission Line T-Fitting Adapter


MaxTow 3 8 Transmission Line T Fitting Adapters Make It Easy to Install a 1/8-27 NPT Trans Temperature Sensor Directly to the Transmission Cooler Feed Line.




www.maxtow.com





Then you have this one from Autometer which is a little fancier and looks like it may have a couple holes in the center block you could use to attach it to something of needs:






Amazon.com: AUTO METER 2286 Temperature Manifold Adapter: Automotive


Buy AUTO METER 2286 Temperature Manifold Adapter: Gauges - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Most likely there are other designs. Check Summit and see what they offer.


----------

